# Small clippers, 10 blade



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

As the title says, I've been on the lookout for a small (possibly cordless) clipper, like one for detail work, that I can fit a 10 blade onto. I like my Andis 2-speed for most things, but it's clunky and heavy and I have to break out the beast of a power converter to use it since we got it back in the states.

Unfortunately, Sam seems to have super sensitive skin, and no matter what I try, I can't seem to avoid giving him clipper-burn with the couple detail clippers I've tried. They don't have alternative blade length options or decent combs, either. We asked a retailer at a dog show recently and they sold us a 5/8 blade because it has a smaller head. I'd never used one before, but when I double-checked afterwards, it's shorter than a 15, so I'm not really happy about that.

Any suggestions on preventing razor burn besides the obvious (clip with the growth of the hair, prevent the blade from getting too hot/dull, be extra gentle and careful) would be helpful as well.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a very good cordless rechargeable clipper that is very small and light. The only problem is I cannot seem to find a new blade for it and the one on it is getting dull. I know you can get the blades sharpened but I would have to send them away. It clips the same as a #10 blade and so nice for touching up around the eyes and muzzle. I tried several others and this is the only one that has kept working.

I know that is not much help but they are out there somewhere.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance! I managed for a couple years on only the Andis, but the smaller blade made so much difference in how easy and fast I could do his feet and face. If only it didn't irritate his skin so much, but I've tried everything I could think of to reduce or avoid razor burn, and I just can't bring myself to risk it anymore.

Definitely keeping my eye out. There aren't a lot of groomers or big pet stores around here, so it's hard to find places to compare clippers in person.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a small Andis pet trimmer, but honestly I never use it anymore. It's just not sharp or powerful enough to really work when their hair is thicker (I trim ears and neck mostly). Maybe it's my dog's coats? I was keeping it around for doing feet, but since I got a narrow feet blade I don't even need it for that anymore. I think it's the PowerTrim: https://www.chewy.com/andis-easyclip-powertrim-cordless/dp/54000

It's only $30-45 or something, so if you buy it and it's not great then not a big deal.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for that one! It's so hard to figure out what's available around here, because there aren't a lot of options for online shopping. Boy do I miss Amazon some days...


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Most detail clippers tend to have #30 blades. Have you considered something like this? https://www.kvsupply.com/item/andis-ultra-clip-10-piece-clipper-kit/494304/


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm fine with something bigger than a detail clipper, so long as it's lighter and has a smaller head than my current Andis. I'm seeing a PM-1 Andis that looks similar to the one you linked, LeoRose: http://nettdyret.no/hund/pels---klipp/klippemaskin-andis-pm1-med-etui_9-111.html Not sure if it's the exact same kit, but I'll try to find it in a store somewhere so I can confirm it's what I'm looking for.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

The Andis UltraEdge uses a 10 blade and is a bit less clunky than the regular AG, it does cost a bit more though!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Of all the different small clippers I have used, the Andis has been the best so far but it is also the one I am having trouble finding a new blade for. It is a cordless and works great.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Get a bravura, figura, or similar clipper. 5n1 blades so you get 9-10-15-30-40 from one blade and you can get metal combs to go on them to give you longer lengths


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

FURgirl said:


> The Andis UltraEdge uses a 10 blade and is a bit less clunky than the regular AG, it does cost a bit more though!


The UltraEdge is what I have now, actually! I still find it quite clunky/awkward, especially when trying to get between toes/pads. Hoping to find something a little lighter with a smaller blade width.

@AsherLove For whatever reason, Wahls don't seem to have any presence in the pet clipper market over here (all I can find are human clippers). It's all Andis or Oster of the big name brands. I think I am looking for an adjustable blade though, based on the feedback I've gotten here. It's just a matter of finding the right one. I'm fine with keeping the Andis I have now for the body, especially since I have several blades for it already.


----------

